# [gelöst] Zeitsynchronisation (ntp) hakt

## Jimini

Aloha.

Seit einiger Zeit hat einer meiner Rechner Probleme, die korrekte Zeit beizubehalten. Das System läuft 24/7, der Daemon ntp-client wird also nicht regelmäßig neu gestartet. Ich habe auf allen Kisten net-misc/ntp installiert, ein Rechner fungiert als Server, die anderen Rechner holen sich von diesem einen Rechner die Zeit - was zumindest bei einem System absolut nicht funktioniert (nach einer Woche teilweise 15 Minuten Abweichung). Ob es mit der Deprecation von ntpdate zusammenhängt? Ich checke nur bisher noch absolut nicht, wie ich das alternativ machen kann - ich würde ungern auf jedem System einen Cronjob für die Zeitsynchronisation anlegen müssen. Vielleicht ist die Lösung sehr simpel und ich sehe gerade nur den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht - für Ratschläge wäre ich außerordentlich dankbar.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Läuft denn /etc/init.d/ntpd?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann hat dein Problem mit ntp erstmal nicht viel zu tun. Du stellst auf deinem Rechner die Uhr (mit ntp-client) und dann stellst du sie für Wochen nicht mehr nach. Natürlich geht dir Uhr dann mit der Zeit falsch, sie driftet von der wirklichen Zeit ab. Egal ob du eine Uhr mit ntp oder per Hand oder sonst wie stellst, sie driftet und wird irgendwann von der Referenz abweichen. Deshalb einfach oft nachstellen, die Frequenz hängt dabei davon ab, wie genau du es brauchst und wie stark deine Uhren driften. Also am Ende doch einen cronjob, ich sehe auch nicht was daran aufwändig oder falsch sein sollte.

----------

## Jimini

@ Mr.Anderson: /etc/init.d/ntpd läuft auf dem Server, auf den Clients läuft /etc/init.d/ntp-client.

@ schmutzfinger: klar, an sich ists keine große Arbeit, auf allen Clients einen Cronjob anzulegen, aber ich ging bisher immer davon aus, dass der Daemon die Zeit regelmäßig einstellt. Denn was bringt mir ein Daemon, wenn ich die Zeitsynchronisation regelmäßig "manuell" anstoßen muss? ;)

Vor allem ist mir diese krasse Abweichung bisher noch nie untergekommen.

MfG Jimini

----------

## firefly

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> @ Mr.Anderson: /etc/init.d/ntpd läuft auf dem Server, auf den Clients läuft /etc/init.d/ntp-client.
> 
> @ schmutzfinger: klar, an sich ists keine große Arbeit, auf allen Clients einen Cronjob anzulegen, aber ich ging bisher immer davon aus, dass der Daemon die Zeit regelmäßig einstellt. Denn was bringt mir ein Daemon, wenn ich die Zeitsynchronisation regelmäßig "manuell" anstoßen muss? 
> 
> Vor allem ist mir diese krasse Abweichung bisher noch nie untergekommen.
> ...

 

ntp-client ist kein deamon. Beim start des init-scripts wird die zeit einmalig gesetzt. Für eine "ständige" synchonisation musst du ntpd laufen lassen.

----------

## Jimini

Hm, dann habe ich wohl damals das Wiki missverstanden und bisher einfach Glück gehabt, dass die Uhren stabil liefen *g*

Was ich jetzt nur nicht kapiere - wenn ntp-client kein Daemon ist, wieso läuft das dann im Hintergrund? Danke jedenfalls schonmal für die Aufklärung!

MfG Jimini

----------

## Max Steel

ntp-client ist kein Dämon im eigentlichen Sinne. Genau genommen ist das ein Skript welches genau dann ausgeführt wird, wenn du es möchtest.

Siehe auch /etc/init.d/ntp-client

Es ist zwar eine Start-Routine vorhanden, aber kein stop-pendant. Weil es einfach nichts zum stoppen gibt.

ntp-client setzt einmal die Zeit, wenn es ausgeführt wird, und beendet sich dann.

ntpd ist der Dämon der nichtnur regelmäßig die Zeiten abgleicht, sondern vorallem die Drift-Time dahingehend beeinflusst das die Uhr richtig bleibt. (Also er läuft nicht alle 15 Minuten einmal um die Zeit zu setzen, sondern modifiziert die System-Drift-Time um die Zeit durchgehend nachzujustieren, davon ausgehend was er über Internet bekommt und was er intern hat.

----------

## Jimini

Ah okay, das erklärt natürlich einiges. ps zeigte mir auch keine laufende ntp-Geschichte an, ich war bisher halt immer davon ausgegangen, dass ntp-client im Hintergrund läuft, da der "Daemon" laut /etc/init.d/ntp-client status gestartet war. Wieder was gelernt, besten Dank!

MfG Jimini

----------

## JoHo42

HI Leute,

bei mir driftet die Zeit auch etwas ab.

Allerdings kann ich diese mit ntpd wieder ausgleichen und das ist auch gut so.

Nur ntpd scheint die Zeit im Bios nicht neu zu setzen oder sowas.

Was muss ich tun damit sich das System die neue Zeit auch merkt.

Ich möchte das ntpd nur so noch lust und laune starten und dann soll sich das 

System dieses auch merken.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Nur ntpd scheint die Zeit im Bios nicht neu zu setzen oder sowas.
> 
> Was muss ich tun damit sich das System die neue Zeit auch merkt. 

 

Ich denke das was du suchst findet sich hier: Setting the hardware clock during shutdown

----------

## Max Steel

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> ich war bisher halt immer davon ausgegangen, dass ntp-client im Hintergrund läuft, da der "Daemon" laut /etc/init.d/ntp-client status gestartet war.

 

Das ist der nächste Trugschluss, ntp-client ist laut rc gestartet. (jemand hat mal /etc/init.d/ntp-client start ausgeführt).

rc bemerkt auch wenn der Dämon mit Fehler crasht (und sagt das dann), aber wenn ntp-client (ntpdate) sich normal beendet, bemerkt das auch kein rc, da auch kein PID-file existiert mit dem er nach diesem bestimmten Prozess suchen kann.

(Bei Fehler in meiner Ausführung bitte bescheid sagen.)

----------

